# JRB/ Denbigh Pier



## FishSlaya (Aug 9, 2001)

well I went out there last night, Friday, and saw only two fish. Neither on my line. Water was still a little to cold to hold fish there but it was good to be out and about in the fresh air. So i had plenty of squid left over so this morning I went down to the Denbigh Pier to see what was going on. Got a small catfish and saw a guy catch a nice size one, but had to leave after an hour to get ready for work.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 13, 2003)

where is denbigh pier?


----------



## FishSlaya (Aug 9, 2001)

I would not call it much of a peir. It is really small and gets kinda crowded. It is at the end of Denbigh Blvd. in Newport News. You need a license to fish there. it is open from sunup to sunset. There is a boat ramp there so it can get a little busy at times. Mostly you catch catfish and croaker there, but I have pulled a few flaties out . The honey hole on the pier is by the police boat house. Watch out for the cable that runs next to the channel marker. If you go the the left side of the pier and cast our pretty far (around 180 to 200 yards I guess) and slowly drag your line threw the channel using a fish-finder rig that has worked the best for flounder. Like I say it is a real small pier more like a big T, but it is about 2 in away from my house so I go there a lot right after work or just to wet a line


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

FishSlaya

you say you go to denbigh peir alot. i go there too. its not to bad a little pier i might have seen you there. i'm the only one out there in a greenbay jacket. maybe we can meet up some day. i fished it sun. only got one cat but was only there for a few. might be heading there thur. after 3pm. hope to see ya there.

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_1_107.gif' border=0></a>


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 13, 2003)

Which end of Denbigh Blvd? James River or York River?

I'm not too far from there, and I'm off during the middle off the week, so maybe it won't be as crowded for me.


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

its on the james side.

i should be out there tonight if the weather holds up.
i got 4 cats and one eel last night 3 where kinda small and one was about 5lb the eel was about 14 inch.through the eel back though. hope to see you out there i will be i a green bay jacket if you go out there.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Me stupid...

I have never fished that area, although I am familiar with it....so here be the stupidiest question of the day....

If you are catchin eels, and they are a favorite feed of Mr. Beeg Cat, Mr. Large Striper etal...

Why throw it back, without a 7/0 Ultra point inline circle attached ???

Just a thought....

Custer


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

speaking of me stupid i thought about that after i did it. haven't been able to catch one sence. just after i through it back one of the other guys out there go a nice striper on a top and bottom with a night crawler that is when i started to kick my self. stopped out there to day for a little before the rain and wath a guy catch 2 more ells. the cats and striper are both there they have been getting a few stripers ever so often on the cat rigs.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Cat's like eel chunks...

so do stripers...

an 18" eel maybe beeger than what is eating, but ya can gits several chunks off of it...

Lemme know how ya do...

Custer


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

i'll be sure to post back but i can't go out tonight wife has duty all night but hopeing to go friday night.will let you know how it goes.


----------



## FishSlaya (Aug 9, 2001)

I was out there real early this AM. Got a small cat and an eel that was it. Threw cat back took eel home to use as bait next week.


----------

